# I love my sun sleeves, but how about legs



## Terrasmak

I have and wear sun sleeves met if the time I ride. I really hate sunscreen and the sleeves seem to cool and keep the direct sun off my arms. I don't see much in the cycling circles for a leg version, I see a couple available that are labeled munti use, are there cycling versions available?


----------



## MMsRepBike

https://www.desotosport.com/products/sds-leg-coolers


----------



## Fireform

http://www.backcountry.com/sugoi-le...ferralID=83aec417-2614-11e6-8cb4-005056941669

The elastic at the top of the Desotos irritates my skin. These are my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick78

I second the Sugoi Leg Coolers. Pearl Izumi also makes Sun Knees which aren't bad.


----------



## Marc

Fireform said:


> SUGOi Leg Cooler - Arm, Knee & Leg Warmers | Backcountry.com
> 
> The elastic at the top of the Desotos irritates my skin. These are my favorites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes with those elastics, I always put pull them over the jersey sleeve.


----------



## MMsRepBike

On a side note, where's all the long sleeve summer jerseys?

Where's all the summer knickers?

I have summer knickers from Giordana (EXO(from APG)) which are fantastic. Extra knee support, sun protection, they're great. Sadly they lose terribly to Assos in comfort. Assos doesn't make a summer knicker. Why?

Do other people not care about sun damage on their legs? And why the lack of long sleeve summer jerseys anyway? I have some Nalini that are great. Also have an EXO summer jersey that's long sleeve and wonderful, much better than short sleeves and add on sleeves.

Wearing nothing is NOT cooler than wearing proper sleeves. I've tested this hiking, playing tennis in the hot sun, cycling, running, always the same case; bare skin is terrible at keeping me cool vs. proper clothing. Proper meaning something like dri fit or adicool or whatever.

Is it just a fashion thing? Are people afraid to wear long sleeves because they think they won't look cool or something? 

I showed up for a group ride in the long sleeve/knicker EXO kit and was laughed at by the bunch. "You're gonna overheat" "You're going to sweat to death" "You'll be dropped on the first climb wearing that" clearly they had no idea that long sleeve/knicker summer clothes were even made... by the way I had no issues that day, they all did though.

So what gives? Why the lack of proper sun protection without having to wear stupid extra sleeving?


----------



## wgscott

I only ever ride with long-sleave jerseys. Any shi'ithead who laughs at you for trying to avoid skin cancer isn't worth the time of day. This is one of many reasons I prefer to ride by myself or family or good friends, vs. random snearing twatwaffles. I wouldn't wish skin cancer on anyone, but ...

Please link the summer knickers. I would really like to get some. (Is this it: https://www.classiccycling.com/giordana-exo-bib-knickers-black-2015 ?)


----------



## MMsRepBike

wgscott said:


> I only ever ride with long-sleave jerseys. Any shi'ithead who laughs at you for trying to avoid skin cancer isn't worth the time of day. This is one of many reasons I prefer to ride by myself or family or good friends, vs. random snearing twatwaffles. I wouldn't wish skin cancer on anyone, but ...
> 
> Please link the summer knickers. I would really like to get some.


I made a point to put the hurt on them all that day.

EXO Compression Knickers | Giordana Cycling










Those are the ones I own. I think they have some in the FR-C line and maybe even a lower line as well for summer.

The chamois in them is identical to the 4H chamois from Ale but has some added aloe and whatever in it.

If you like the Ale top end stuff you'll love these.


----------



## wgscott

So far I have been using near-bottom end Pearl Izumi on my bottom end (and their long-sleave jerseys), so these would probably be a significant upgrade. How do you like the compression aspect? (Apart from how it compresses your wallet.)


----------



## Marc

MMsRepBike said:


> On a side note, where's all the long sleeve summer jerseys?
> 
> Where's all the summer knickers?
> 
> I have summer knickers from Giordana (EXO(from APG)) which are fantastic. Extra knee support, sun protection, they're great. Sadly they lose terribly to Assos in comfort. Assos doesn't make a summer knicker. Why?
> 
> *Do other people not care about sun damage on their legs? * And why the lack of long sleeve summer jerseys anyway? I have some Nalini that are great. Also have an EXO summer jersey that's long sleeve and wonderful, much better than short sleeves and add on sleeves.
> 
> *Wearing nothing is NOT cooler than wearing proper sleeves.* I've tested this hiking, playing tennis in the hot sun, cycling, running, always the same case; bare skin is terrible at keeping me cool vs. proper clothing. Proper meaning something like dri fit or adicool or whatever.
> 
> *Is it just a fashion thing?* Are people afraid to wear long sleeves because they think they won't look cool or something?
> 
> I showed up for a group ride in the long sleeve/knicker EXO kit and was laughed at by the bunch. "You're gonna overheat" "You're going to sweat to death" "You'll be dropped on the first climb wearing that" clearly they had no idea that long sleeve/knicker summer clothes were even made... by the way I had no issues that day, they all did though.
> 
> So what gives? Why the lack of proper sun protection without having to wear stupid extra sleeving?


Yes it is a fashion thing.

A) Most people buying technical cycling apparel are not in the hot sun-burn-prone steamy regions of the USA. They're not in the USA at all at a guess.

B) Most people in said hot steamy sun-burn prone regions aren't out during the worst of the day....they're either crack of dawn or dusk....or not at all because it is too hot out.

C) Most people even in said regions, may likely not have the funds to build a cycling wardrobe for not only....freezing cold, and sunny warm/nice, but also hot, but now also also sun-burn-conditions. I'll be the first to admit I have a nice cycling kit for 6/7 fair weather days of the week since I ride that much....but adding sun-burn condition bibs isn't in my cards. Not for as much as they cost. I'll sooner crack-of-dawn/dusk and sunsleeve it.

D) Companies only make and market what they think will sell.


----------



## MMsRepBike

wgscott said:


> How do you like the compression aspect? (Apart from how it compresses your wallet.)


I like it a lot, feels really good on the knees and legs. I liked it enough to buy a second pair. It's not revolutionary or anything but I really like the feel of them.



Marc said:


> Yes it is a fashion thing.
> 
> 
> A) Most people buying technical cycling apparel are not in the hot sun-burn-prone steamy regions of the USA. They're not in the USA at all at a guess.
> 
> 
> B) Most people in said hot steamy sun-burn prone regions aren't out during the worst of the day....they're either crack of dawn or dusk....or not at all because it is too hot out.
> 
> 
> C) Most people even in said regions, may likely not have the funds to build a cycling wardrobe for not only....freezing cold, and sunny warm/nice, but also hot, but now also also sun-burn-conditions. I'll be the first to admit I have a nice cycling kit for 6/7 fair weather days of the week since I ride that much....but adding sun-burn condition bibs isn't in my cards. Not for as much as they cost. I'll sooner crack-of-dawn/dusk and sunsleeve it.
> 
> 
> D) Companies only make and market what they think will sell.


I might be moving to very early rides here any day if this crap keeps up. I was roasting today out there and it was before noon...

Yes, the all season wardrobe is beyond expensive if you want quality stuff. But my argument would be that companies like Assos don't care. They're top market prices and, well, deal with it. So it wouldn't be so hard for them to just extend the legs of the Equipe shorts or something. They can just make less and sell less and it won't be an issue for them. I'm not expecting all companies to make long sleeve/knicker summer stuff, but one or two more high end companies would be nice.


----------



## tangerineowl

Always on the lookout for sunsleeve suggestions. 

Really hard to find some arm ones that are narrow up top.
I've seen some folks get around with what looks like a summer weight long sleeve baselayer (tight arm fit; perhaps not cycling specific? golf?), so that might be the go also.

and yeah, I've had the odd _freak_ comment from the _pro's_.


----------



## Fireform

I live in the Miami area, which pegs the hot, sunny, and humid meters. I wear arm and leg coolers on just about every ride. I'm also light complected. Since I switched from sunblock on those areas about a year and a half ago my tans have faded considerably. 

Very few people follow this strategy, but I couldn't care less. The amount of time I spend in the sun, I do what I need to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrasmak

Reading this, I think I need to search for some long sleeve summer jerseys. 


Great suggestions on leg coolers, just need to narrow down what leg coolers to buy. 

Yes, riding in Vegas, the sun here sucks. Even in the winter on a sunny day you can easily get fried here.


----------



## HFroller

Fireform said:


> SUGOi Leg Cooler - Arm, Knee & Leg Warmers | Backcountry.com
> 
> The elastic at the top of the Desotos irritates my skin. These are my favorites.


Those sugois look good. 
Could you give me advice about sizing? The circumference of my thighs is 23 inch. What size would you suggest? S, M, L?


----------



## Fireform

Mine are about 21 around and I'm 5-9. I can wear medium but small is a better fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFroller

Fireform said:


> Mine are about 21 around and I'm 5-9. I can wear medium but small is a better fit.


Hm. Difficult. I'm 5-8 and have rather short legs. Is an S better for you because of length, or because M is a bit loose? My leg warmers (Gore) are L (USA size) and the fit is OK. 
My bibs (mainly Italian, Sportful) are L too.


----------



## Fireform

HFroller said:


> Hm. Difficult. I'm 5-8 and have rather short legs. Is an S better for you because of length, or because M is a bit loose? My leg warmers (Gore) are L (USA size) and the fit is OK.
> My bibs (mainly Italian, Sportful) are L too.


Mostly length (I also have shortish legs) The fabric is light and stretchy. I'd be inclined to try smalls first but you might be able to wear mediums. Large would definitely be too big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFroller

Fireform said:


> Mostly length (I also have shortish legs) The fabric is light and stretchy. I'd be inclined to try smalls first but you might be able to wear mediums. Large would definitely be too big.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Marc

FYI y'all, I emailed Voler on the topic of summer-weight knicks/tights. Will update if/when I see something in my inbox.


----------



## tangerineowl

HFroller said:


> Thanks for the advice!


Seconded.

I'm 5'9" with 21" also. 
Will keep that in mind when summer comes around.


----------

